# Paradise by the (Chariot) Dashboard Light



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Gang,

Just got my little box 'o goodies from Gil and I thought I'd share some pics

First I cleaned out the head light areas. I know Gil recommends drilling out the holes, but I prefer to start the hole with and x-acto blade then work up to the finished size by using a round file. 

A) it's not as tramatic on the plastic and it allows me to file, test fit, file, test fit etc.. with less chance of overshooting the size and making the hole too big. and 

B) me + power tools = trouble.

Once the bulbs are in place, I set might eye to the dash itself. Gil recommends sanding the detail off the stock part and putting his dash over it. Well, I've already demonstrated that I don't listen to what I'm told, and my plan is to back his dash with clear styrene sheet. My only nit is that if he ever decides to make a version 2.0, that he includes the square panel of dials on the driver side. as is, I'll cut that off of the stock part and put it in place after I see how Drew's new control box fits.

The clever part of Gil's design is that the backward light spill of the headlights is used to light up the dash. 

The overall plan for this chariot is to include as many aftermarket add ons as one can for this kit. My painting templates, Gil's etch and headlights, Drew's figures, plus I want to add the sound chip from a B9 keychain and additional lights in the robot. I also want to do something about the curtains and steal...incorporate some of the best scratch details i've seen here. ( I'm definately doing the swivel chair...Thanks Ducttape)

I'll try to keep y'all updated
Cheers


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! Keep up posted on the progress.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Great work Lou, I purchased a second Chariot so I could re-do some areas and incorporate aftermarket goodies on mine as well. Had to put my build on hold as I've been hired by the local Navy recruiters to build a 1/350 Nimitz class aircraft carrier for them, and I only have untill March 2009 to complete it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> The clever part of Gil's design is that the backward light spill of the headlights is used to light up the dash.


A very nice touch!

It's looking great so far- I am inpired now...

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

2 Cool!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Neato !


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work there Lou. :thumbsup:

I can see how those add ons make it so much easier than what I did.  One question though... Where does one find one of these keychain B9's?? I like the idea of the sound chip n lights.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

How did you "fold" the dashboard piece? Sorry for the noob question but I am only starting to learn how to use photo etch and this kit I would like to get.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Opus,
Gil has prescored the back of the dash piece to make folding cleaner, I recommend you get a metal ruler, not only are they great to cut styrene with, but they make a pretty good guide when folding etch materials. I just bent it with my meaty fingers using the straight edge to keep it even

as for the keychain, I just remember grabbing a couple back when they came out. It was back when the remake movie came out, they also released a bunch of "classic" LiS stuff. I'd see if the Evilbay has any left

If you can still find one, Hallmark makes one of those sound included birthday cards that features the robot on it and the sound chip says "Warning, Warning.." then goes into the first LiS theme for a bit.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> How did you "fold" the dashboard piece? Sorry for the noob question but I am only starting to learn how to use photo etch and this kit I would like to get.


There are a couple of ways of doing it There are folding tools out there but if you don't use it a lot it can be expensive. 

But you can buy a tile and glass scraper(Stanley 28-596) that you can put on the fold line on a piece of glass or flat hard plastic,and with a spare blade you use it to bend the dash. It is a lot cheaper and you can use it for other things around the house.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

AJ-1701 said:


> ...Where does one find one of these keychain B9's?? I like the idea of the sound chip n lights.


From the header card, the brand is *Basic Fun*, item #831-0. There's also a sticker on the cardback, saying it's "Item # 980537-VIII". If you get one on the card, be aware that they come with batteries, which may have leaked.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Nice work there Lou. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can see how those add ons make it so much easier than what I did.  One question though... Where does one find one of these keychain B9's?? I like the idea of the sound chip n lights.


http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-Lost-in-Sp...in-UNUSED_W0QQitemZ380031768521QQcmdZViewItem

Hi AJ, here is the one I used, I got it years ago for just a few dollars, now look at the price:freak:

If you go to the,"Detailing the Chariot", thread page 9 close to the bottom. I have pictures from my "Robot Lobotomy". The LED looks great in the robot.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

there is also a robot tree ornament, but it only says "Danger, Danger, Will Robinson!!" I may use that instead.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gilusions said:


> There are a couple of ways of doing it There are folding tools out there but if you don't use it a lot it can be expensive.
> 
> But you can buy a tile and glass scraper(Stanley 28-596) that you can put on the fold line on a piece of glass or flat hard plastic,and with a spare blade you use it to bend the dash. It is a lot cheaper and you can use it for other things around the house.


Ooo ... I already have one of those. That would help greatly, thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Nice work there Lou. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can see how those add ons make it so much easier than what I did.  One question though... Where does one find one of these keychain B9's?? I like the idea of the sound chip n lights.


http://apparel.drleonards.com/Apparel/Accessories/My-Lil-Reminder/38293.cfm

AJ, here is a less costly option. You could then have him say anything you 
like just by recording it from the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Hows the build going Lou?

Thanks Teslabe...

I'm pretty sure the ebay option is out  Thats nearly what the chariot kit cost me!!

from the tips you guys said I'll check out some of the dollar n cents type of stores here and see what I can find over here.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Itstead of just the Robot you could record 'ambiant sound' from the show and loop it. Instrument chatter & beeping, motor hums, the Chariot would look like it was left idleing in the parking lot while Will grabs some smokes at the 7-Eleven (or something nice and G-rated wholesome snackfoods).

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah,
the cheapest way to go is to get a "record your own greeting" setup and make one. (after I saw what my keychain was selling for, I decided to keep it whole)

later,
Lou


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Hey, Nice Rack!*

Update time

I carved out the grill area of the front piece and test fit the etch peice behind it.

I put a light coat of orange on the rack and tested the etch with that too.

I'm loving the fact that Gil didn't use brass. It's gonna save me a ton of time, cuz there's no need to paint them. I'll put a wash on the grills, but the rack bottom stays clean.

Enjoy


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is so cool- I need to get a set next payday!

.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man ... I gotta get me one of these myself. Just waiting until I can afford all the accurizing parts out there now.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Everytime I read the thread title, I expect to see styrene miniatures of Don and Judy _in flagrante delicto_. :lol:

Anyway, I'd go with the alternate sound idea, myself. With the show DVD's, and a sound editor program, you can have the Robot say anything you want.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

toyroy said:


> Everytime I read the thread title, I expect to see styrene miniatures of Don and Judy _in flagrante delicto_. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I'd go with the alternate sound idea, myself. With the show DVD's, and a sound editor program, you can have the Robot say anything you want.


that's a custom pose that I don't think Drew will be offering


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I put a light coat of orange on the rack and tested the etch with that too.


Lou,

Please don't take this as a stupid question or any intimation of your abilities or knowledge, but you do know that the grating is supposed to be on the INSIDE of the luggage rack ... right ... ?

The "floor" bars of the luggage rack are supposed to support the grating ...

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan,
I thought that, too. however, the way it's designed, it needs to go on the bottom. there are no "cutouts" to go around the posts.

I thought that that was a bit squirelly and looked for real life examples. I was surprised to find that it is as acceptable in the real world for similar racks to attach to the bottom. Seeing as how it would have been welded to the frame, (including along the center framework) the load really wouldn't have been that much more supported by having the grill on "top" of the framework.

now, what was or wasn't done on the studio prop or miniature, I can't say with authority, but from what I've seen (primarily on Landscaping trailers and the like) in the real world has convinced me that this is a viable solution.

thanks for bring it up, tho. It's a valid point


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*weekend update*

progress on the Chariot to report.

first, paint. I found a great Orange paint at Lowe's. the same product line as I used on the Seaview. Gives a good orange with only a couple coats.

Also I'm stealing the idea I saw to use really thin craft foam to make cushions for the benches and chairs. I also found a gray that I'm going to use on the floor. Neat thing about that, It allows me to run wiring under it, If I keep it flat or use a ribbon cable. here you see the new dash in place, but not attached

did some photo etch work, using Gil's set...I worked on the radar dish. I had to cut it off of the base because the bend in the piece interferes plus it's just easier to work on. after I sand it a bit and primer, it's easy enough to remake the bent angle piece and reattach it.

the last pic shows the lower grill in rough position, but not glued in yet

Enjoy


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW.. that dash looks awesome. I usually don't buy many hop up kits, but I might have to make an exception with this one!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> progress on the Chariot to report.
> 
> first, paint. I found a great Orange paint at Lowe's. the same product line as I used on the Seaview. Gives a good orange with only a couple coats.
> 
> ...


Lou, the work looks very very nice.:thumbsup: I love the dish, you did a great
job on that, the dash looks sweet, I just orders my etch sheet from Gil.
Can't wait to get it.:woohoo:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice job so far mate :thumbsup:

cheers,

Alec:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

here's a pic that everyone has seen

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=69658&d=1227035137

two things I've noticed from this (other than the fact that kids in California get all the sweet toys..)

1) the radar dish is slightly rotated so that the supports are not straight up and down (12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock position)

2) proof that the chairs did swivel. (I was gonna do that anyway, but here you go)

make that three! 

3) there is another set of curtains to cover the panel where the rungs to the roof go! (I don't think these are the inside wall curtains. There are two sets of those..One behind the drivers and one set in the rear- about where the robot goes)

I shall build accordingly


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reference image!

.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thor1956 said:


> Lou,
> 
> Please don't take this as a stupid question or any intimation of your abilities or knowledge, but you do know that the grating is supposed to be on the INSIDE of the luggage rack ... right ... ?
> 
> ...


Hi Thor, I think it should look like this, but I could be wrong.:wave:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Hi Thor, I think it should look like this, but I could be wrong.:wave:


This looks good Kent.

Lou is right though, the edge of the grating should overlap the lower rails and there should be cutouts for the verticle members.

Dan


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thor1956 said:


> This looks good Kent.
> 
> Lou is right though, the edge of the grating should overlap the lower rails and there should be cutouts for the verticle members.
> 
> Dan


I agree also with Lou, there was alot of work done to get this to fit. I was
not trying to make it look like it was just a "drop-in" fit. I'm so very sorry if Lou takes any offense. I have alot of respect for his talent.:thumbsup:
Thank you Dan for the nice words.....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

tes, got the bezels this weekend. They're fantastic! they are going to look so good when I get them in place.

Kinda slow getting back into building after the holiday, I've been concentrating on the scanner. added bits of brass and styrene tubing
After finding out the scanner was more mobile than I thought, I re-did the pivot so the scanner could have more movement.

I plan on lighting the consol using Gils etch as a lightblock and needed to seal up the rest of it by putting bits of strip over the slots

I decided to keep the stock dash as the foundation and cut out for the lighting and overlay Gil's dash.

lastly, i'm preparing the Robot for an single 5mm LED in the torso


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> tes, got the bezels this weekend. They're fantastic! they are going to look so good when I get them in place.
> 
> Kinda slow getting back into building after the holiday, I've been concentrating on the scanner. added bits of brass and styrene tubing
> After finding out the scanner was more mobile than I thought, I re-did the pivot so the scanner could have more movement.
> ...


Hi Lou, Love the scanner, it look sweet.:thumbsup: And the dash is coming along very nice, along with a nice looking robot, who put these Holidays right in the middle of our builds? I've only done a little work on my Seaview. The others will have to wait til I get back from Christmas vacation. Have a very Merry Christmas and a safe New Years.....:wave:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

*Coming late to the party..........*

I got one as a gift,and started to do some work on it.I will leave it in the clubhouse where we hold our monthly meets.This is just a stock build with some little tweaks,lighting the headlights and maybe the robot.I chose the anthrocite grey metallic,which to my eyes looks like the photos I've seen.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like what colors you chose. After the Christmas fun I paln on starting mine and I also will go stock on the first build. I tend to bog down all my projects with super detail and accuracy- it becomes more work than fun at times. I may add some photoetch (the top equipment rack) and make aluminum foil curtains, but I an not going to make this one for show- just getting some revenge on a childhood frustration of only having the stupid little Chariot with decal windows that came with the Cyclops.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcon49xxx said:


> I got one as a gift,and started to do some work on it.I will leave it in the clubhouse where we hold our monthly meets.This is just a stock build with some little tweaks,lighting the headlights and maybe the robot.I chose the anthrocite grey metallic,which to my eyes looks like the photos I've seen.


 
That's comming along Nicely Alex.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm starting to put the electronicles in.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is the lighting test.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*This is some very great work I am seeing here. Hats off to all! :thumbsup:*

*I look foward to seeing more. *


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*well, that figures..*

Since some other very good pics have started showing up of the painted figures, I thought I show y'all my Johnny.

The hardest part about these figures is knowing when you're done. Eveytime I look at them, I think I can do it a little better. 

The John is the first paintjob, I'm approaching being happy with.

in other news,
the dashboard lights finally go into place

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=72726&d=1230936240


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool! Nice paint job on John!! I am envious...I did a basic paint job, but I knew it wouldn't be long before I saw this kind of expert work -- it's a lot tougher than most people think, making clothing look good at this scale -- both from a sculpting perspective AND painting. It looks like you also used a light wash on the skin tones.

Please post pics of your other figs as you get them done.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yes, the wash is the thing.

I started with a flat base color and then went nuts with both washes of darker color then drybrushes of a lighter color.

on the clothing, all those layers of paint aren't such a minus, cuz it fills in some of the rough detail and smooths out the surfaces that would be smoother naturally. Where great care is needed is on the skin as you don't want to cake anything on that would rob the faces of any detail

I'll post more as i have the fortitude to do so


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*update*

got more dash work done.

I started by sanding down all of the detail on the stock dash then cutting out the areas I wanted to light. 

Then I filled those areas back in with clear styrene sheet sanding the pieces down to fit into the holes in the stock dash. I sanded those in real good to frost them and give a good light diffusion

the last pic shows Gil (just an Illusion)'s dashover layed on the stock park. The beauty of Gil's system is that the headlight led's also lite up the dash.

put a microthin piece of sheet styrene on the backside of the metal etched part and I will paint the colors of the lights on that so when the lites are on, you will see the colors, but when they are off you wont.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mate, that's looking really good. :thumbsup: I especially like the sanded clear sheet idea. :thumbsup: It all seems to be going nicely for you. Can't wait to see the finished job. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*more updates*

boxed in the bottom of the dash area to keep the light where I want it.

added some extra detail to the center consol and sat the mostly finished family in their seats for a family portrait


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> boxed in the bottom of the dash area to keep the light where I want it.
> 
> added some extra detail to the center consol and sat the mostly finished family in their seats for a family portrait


Hi Lou, your build looks great.... And the painting of the figures brings it all to
life....:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Job on Penny's Parka, Lou!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> boxed in the bottom of the dash area to keep the light where I want it.
> 
> added some extra detail to the center consol and sat the mostly finished family in their seats for a family portrait


Lou, your chariot is really coming together quite nicely! And your painted figures are looking very nice. :thumbsup:

_Are you using oil paints on your figures?_

Happy New Year and Be well,

- Ben


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

WEAPON X said:


> Lou, your chariot is really coming together quite nicely! And your painted figures are looking very nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> _Are you using oil paints on your figures?_
> 
> ...


Ben,
I'm actually using acrylic craft paints bought at walmart.

Folk Art is the brand name. the only thing that is not either a straight color or a mix is the gloss black on the boots. That's testors enamel.

Drew, Penny's coat is like pointillism...from a distance, not so bad, but up close it's a mess. the weird thing about choosing colors for the non-parka clothing is that you can find a photo reference for just about any color you can imagine. the hard part was deciding just which colors to use.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Your figures came out GREAT! I may start using the acrylic craft paints you do.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was amazed how cheap the craft paint is less than a buck for some colors and the bottle has got more than you'll need for a while. I haven't tried airbrushing anything with them, but straight out of the bottle, they give pretty good coverage. and they're just the ticket for making washes. 

Water cleanup and no fumes...perfect cold weather paints for when you can't have an open window or vent.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Still looking reallyyy good Lou :thumbsup: The figure look great too. Cant wait for mine to turn up after seeing what you blokes have done with them.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*As Cary Grant might say...*

Judy, Judy, Judy...


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Moved this unintentional hijack of Lou's thread outta here. Sorry, Lou!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Man, you are going to town on that bad boy!

what are you making the rivets with?


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The large ones are Grandt Line rivets, 1/24 scale rivets that work out to .43" in full scale. I thought they'd be horrible to apply but they're really quite easy. For the fine rivets around the grills and on the body in a couple places, I've got some of the Archer rivets coming in the mail, the largest size of the ones in New Products in this month's Fine Scale Modeler. They're very fine three dimensional rivets that apply like decals. ??? I hope they work. If they do, and they're fine enough, they'll also go around my Seaview hatches.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^what a great idea! too late for me , I'm afraid, tho. from what I read, they are supposed to go on before painting..

ah well, if I ever build a third chariot, I'll know where to start


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Those rivets sound great! I might try using them to do the finishing work on the inside walls of the 1/72 Proteus master, which I will have in my hot little hands in about 36 hours.

Drew


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Moved this hijack out of Lou's thread.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*and finally, the actual dashboard lights*

getting down to the finish line on the lighting for the chariot.

First, I took Gil's dash (clever product placement on the name there Gil )
I glued some very thin styrene (that I sanded to get it all frosty) to the back and then using clear tamiya paints, painted the lights in.

the second picture shows what the results looked like from the front

The third shows the working headlights and some of the family

Fourth shows the lit dash in place. I need to do a tiny bit of light blocking along the top edge, but that's easily handled.

It's coming together nicely, I think


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou,

Your lite console looks awesome!

- Ben


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your lite console looks awesoem, and darned if Don doesn't look like Don!

I can't wait to see the finished build! Nice work!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Drew!

The colors on the clothing is making my head ache a little. the big, almost cartoony colors of their "uniforms" may work fine in real life, but at this scale they look too toylike. So I needed to dirty they them down a bit to make them somewhat realistic. 

If I had any nits to pick, I'da made Will and Penny a little bit larger. I'm sure they are to scale with the adults, but I would have taken a little more license and made them just a little bigger. 

I hope that when you make the "standing Will" for the Space Pod that you rethink his scale and maybe make him third season 12 year old so that he can work the pod controls without having to stand on a apple crate to see out the windows.

A minor point among a heap of praise for these great figures!
better pics soon!


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Moved this hijack out of Lou's thread.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Your lite console looks awesoem, and darned if Don doesn't look like Don!


AGREED!
Don even looks a little pissed off- completely in charcter!

.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Moved this hijack out of Lou's thread.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Thanks Drew!
> 
> The colors on the clothing is making my head ache a little.
> A minor point among a heap of praise for these great figures!
> better pics soon!


Welcome to life in the '60s! And these were the conservative colors they used for a family show in black and white. 
I think your figures look GREAT. When you dullcoat them, that by itself might tone them down enough that they don't burn your eyes. What a beautiful Chariot you're creating. The thought of painting those figures scares the willies out of me. I'm not even going to think about getting them until I have the Chariots (almost?) finished. And by then I should be so far behind in his figure sets (and Proteii) that I'll need a second mortgage to catch up,


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A word to the wise; get the figures and paint them BEFORE you assemble the seats; the Robinsons won't fit if the seat belts are already cemented to the seat cushions.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Another thing I noticed was that on Judy and Maureen, I had to raise the seats a tiny bit for them to sit correctly. I had stolen..borrowed DTF's great method for making the four passenger seats swivel, so all it took was making the outer posts for those two seats a little longer than the other two.

I originally was going to try to make the cushions out of the same thin foam sheet that I used on the benches (I used grey foam for the floor. figuring the real deal might of had some sort of indoor/outdoor carpet. I loved the diamond plate that I saw here, but my local resources would not have such a thing ) but then when that didn't turn out like I would have wished, I went back to the stock cushions


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> getting down to the finish line on the lighting for the chariot.
> 
> The third shows the working headlights and some of the family


As always your work is amazing......:thumbsup: Did I send you a set of
headlight bezels and are those them, it all looks very nice.... I need to get
back to work on mine.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

those are your bezels! they work fantastic with Gils clear cast headlights and Led's

I tell you this is turning into a real Habitat for Humanity build...

I've got your bezels, Gils headlights and etch, Drew's figures, Ideas stolen from Ducttapeforever, my painting templates...oh yeah and some guy name moebius helped out by making the kit.

it takes a village to make a chariot these days:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> those are your bezels! they work fantastic with Gils clear cast headlights and Led's
> 
> I tell you this is turning into a real Habitat for Humanity build...
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better, we all work best as a team.... I love letting someone in on an idea I might have to maybe make our build look a little
better and am very thankful for all the amazing post by others in the group
that just blow me away......:woohoo: I'm in my second childhood and loving every minute of it........:wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> The colors on the clothing is making my head ache a little. the big, almost cartoony colors of their "uniforms" may work fine in real life, but at this scale they look too toylike. So I needed to dirty they them down a bit to make them somewhat realistic.


That dash looks sweet Lou. :thumbsup: Just a thought on your figures. I found when I was doing a lot of larger gaming figures I had similar issues with colours so I would *gently* dry brush some beige or bone colour over the uniforms and webbing to tone it down and and add extra to age it if needed. And for leathers I would then apply a thin wash over that. Hope that helps.



Seaview said:


> A word to the wise; get the figures and paint them BEFORE you assemble the seats; the Robinsons won't fit if the seat belts are already cemented to the seat cushions.


Thats what I did as soon as Drew anounced he was doing them.  for once I was ahead of the game 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Say hello to the family!*

Bad Photograpy aside, here are the almost completed Robinson Family figures! Some depth of focus issues and the flash makes the highlights look way too white (especially on the skin tones) it also makes the figures look more glossy than they are in real life.

I'm still not happy with Penny's hair or Will's pants, but for the most part, I'm pretty satisfied with how they turned out. I'll concentrate on the rest of the build and then come back and touch those things up after I've been away from them for a bit. 

A Million thanks again to Drew for making these! they really complete an already sweet little kit!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW! Nicely done.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Oh, BeeNine!*

here's something I haven't given much coverage to on this build.

I don't have the skills of others here to do as far as running fiber optics and such, but I did want to at least have one LED in the mouth of the robot. The problem comes in routing the wiring. the box that the torso sits on doesn't overlap the gear well for the axels , so you can't simply poke a hole in the floor and go that way. You need to either run your wiring on the inside or the outside.

I chose to go outside. the first pcture shows how I then covered those wires with some scrap greeblies. (actually leftover landing gear bits from a Fine Molds Falcon and some half round evergreen stock ) You can see the outline where the orange gear well goes.

the second pic shows that i removed the trailer hitch and installed the toggle switch.

the third pic show a happy robot


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> here's something I haven't given much coverage to on this build.
> 
> I don't have the skills of others here to do as far as running fiber optics and such, but I did want to at least have one LED in the mouth of the robot. The problem comes in routing the wiring. the box that the torso sits on doesn't overlap the gear well for the axels , so you can't simply poke a hole in the floor and go that way. You need to either run your wiring on the inside or the outside.
> 
> ...


Very nice job with hiding the wiring....:thumbsup: I have a Fine Molds Falcon and it's just sitting in the box untouched, my Moebius kits have priority. Never was much of a Star Wars fan. Again, Lou, Very nice work.....


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Beatlepaul and I were disscussing this very thing this morning.With a little forthought,I was able to get the wires to the robot with just one hole.alex


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

very nice Alex!

I wanted to also cover up the plugs from the robot box that that show thru the bottom of the tub, so I went with a bigger cover.

How's the tread weathering holding up? Is it drying ok or is it cracking?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Lou,I let them dry over night and it seems fine.I used Tamiya Metallic Grey with a broad brush,alex


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Taking advantage of the holiday's day off from work for a little "research"..
I just finished re-watching the un-aired pilot of LiS for chariot details and eventho its in black and white, I was able to notice a couple of things that y'all might find useful.

1) the gun rack at least in this episode was not in the rear corner like in the kit, but was between the two doors on the driver's side in that middle section where the orange rungs are on the outside. This also explains why the family couldn't see Don hanging there during the whirlpool.

2) the solar panel on the roof rack seems to be able to rotate. there was at least one scene where it was shown as being "vertical" as oposed to "horizontal"

I know alot of things changed after th pilot was shot, but it does open up the options to include these features


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Spent my holiday day scrupulously ignoring the Seaview and cleaning up enormous messes after watching acid eat brass. Don't know how well this is going to reproduce, but here is a shot of my home-brew Chariot etch. 
Edit: moved the rest of this hijack out of Lou's thread. Sorry, Lou!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think it looks fantastic! I've just been affraid to try doing my own photo etch. Nice work!

Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

starseeker2 said:


> Spent my holiday day scrupulously ignoring the Seaview and cleaning up enormous messes after watching acid eat brass. Don't know how well this is going to reproduce, but here is a shot of my home-brew Chariot etch. I have an insert because I just couldn't get the lighting right. It really looks a lot better than it photographs. Even the tiny little half circles between the larger ovals in the front grill turned out. 'Course home brew etch is never w/o adventure. Somewhere between the sink and the workshop I lost one complete half of the etch, all my duplicate pieces. And as I was raising the aquarium heater out of the hot acid bath, the glass covering the bottom of the heater element exploded. ??? That's one reason for covering yourself with protective clothing that nobody has mentioned before.
> Well, another excuse gone. I guess it's back to sanding the Seaview again next. Sigh.


It looks great Sir:thumbsup:
Very well done and accurate:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Starseeker,
Looks Great!
Are you taking requests?
I started work on the luggage rack and have come to the conclusion that what I really need are some metal buckles for the straps. just some simple [][] shapes to work with the strip styrene I'm using here. 

Any suggestion you would have would be mucho appreciado


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Starseeker,
> Looks Great!
> Are you taking requests?
> I started work on the luggage rack and have come to the conclusion that what I really need are some metal buckles for the straps. just some simple [][] shapes to work with the strip styrene I'm using here.
> ...


 
Lou, your doing a great Job there:thumbsup:...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, BP!

did you read my idea for Wonderfest this year?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=242263

What do you think?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I started work on the luggage rack and have come to the conclusion that what I really need are some metal buckles for the straps. just some simple [][] shapes to work with the strip styrene I'm using here.
> 
> Any suggestion you would have would be mucho appreciado


Lou - have you thought about picking up a small set of photoetched aircraft safety harnesses? They'd include the buckles you need and also provide some web as well. (Web as in "web belt" not web as in "net".) I found a bunch for 1:32 scale planes which may be too small, but you might find some in 1:24 at Squadron


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,
Thanks for the link! I did find some 1:24 scale seatbelts there. The pics were kinda small, so I didn't see if the buckles were what I need, but now I have a better idea of what to look for when I go to the hobby shop next time.

thanks again


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Curtains! Foiled again!*

update time

this weekend I worked on the curtains and such. I decided after seeing that the curved sunscreens were removable to make them as separate elements and not paint them in like last build. I brought out my old friend the silver tape that I've used for light blocking. this stuff is my new duct tape. It can do anything! I had some really thin sheet brass that was just the ticket, so I covered it with the tape, formed it up into the proper place where it formed the inside curve. I then marked it and trimmed it to the exact shape. It's held in place with tiny bits of double sided tape.

the window curtains are more silver tape stuck back on itself, then folded into an accordian shape. the smaller ones are fanned back out with an exacto knife then "smooshed" into their flattened shape.

the big four curtains are the same (minus the flattening) the great thing about the foil tape is that its stiff enough that it can be "posed" into as wrinkled a state as you like. I attached some rod stock across the top to stabilize and down the outside edges to go into the oles in the benches.

I also messed around with some additional luggage supplies making some odds and ends to compliment Drew's stellar luggage and recanted my earlier stance and built a radar screen for the back of the scanner

Enjoy


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou, Some mighty fine detailing... awesome!
I love the way the curtains came out!

- Ben


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Top effort there... Lou... You are the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*we all have our baggage*

time for wweekend update!
this weekend I worked a bit on some of the last detailing including some extra props for the luggage rack.

I'm still holding out for some proper buckles, but I thought I try something to see how it looked. I took some fine brass wiring and bent and soldered it into some basic buckle shapes partly to just test a theory I had as to whether it would even work. Pretty happy with the results and the straps "work". I can buckle and un buckle the straps to change out the luggage if I want.

The sad thing is that the straps are meant to be silver and a lot of the extra stuff I made is also silver, so there's not a lot of color contrast. There will be some re-painting in the future


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

The sad thing is that the straps are meant to be silver and a lot of the extra stuff I made is also silver, so there's not a lot of color contrast. There will be some re-painting in the future [/QUOTE]


Hey Lou,


How about the sharpie trick that I told you I think it comes in siver


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Gil!
I was able to paint the straps ok, it's the luggage and stuff I may want to change the color of so the straps will contrast to them.

BTW, here's the pic with the Headlights off you wanted


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lou, your luggage looks great. No kidding, you do need some proper buckles. The luggage on the Chariot (unless they repainted the pieces between first and second season) was all brightly colored - green and red and blue cases. Check the first episode of the second season at the drill site and all the luggage that was on top of the Chariot is being kicked around by the alien. In color.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Whew! - last night I took (another) break from the Seaview and got the last of the masters for the Chariots treads roughed up. The Chariot has two kinds of grousers on the treads, one "plain" and the other with a kind of paddle running across the front. There were 10 groups of grousers on each tread, each group consisting of 6 plain and one paddle.
Edit: moving this hijack out of Lou's thread.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW! Will you be making these available, or are you just making oyur own set? I'd be in for a few sets if you kit them. GREAT WORK!

Drew


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

drewid142 said:


> WOW! Will you be making these available, or are you just making oyur own set? I'd be in for a few sets if you kit them. GREAT WORK!
> 
> Drew


I too would be up for two sets, Very nice work......:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Certainly no plans to mass produce these, or micro produce them, as I have no idea if I'm going to be successful with metal casting or even how many fingers I'll have left when I'm done. (Do I sound worried?) It has to warm up quite a bit here before I'm able to work in the garage but in another few weeks I'll be able to give them a try. Once you see any kind of finished product I manage, and it doesn't look like a lawn mower blended with a table lamp, ask me again.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

lawn mower blended with a table lamp?

that would be handy for "night mowing":freak:

as for the prospect of metal Chariot tracks?:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

I wish you all the success in the world! and add me to the list of folks who'd be in line for aset of these. What a great idea!


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Last night: re-inventing the wheel. Built up a styrene tire that looks awfully close to the right size for the scale Snow Cat's 5" wide 21.5" diameter r13s. Pictured: trying to get the subtlest of treads cut into the tire. The whole jig is tubes of styrene of various diameters. I think it all worked okay.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Edit: moving this hijack out of Lou's thread.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker2 said:


> Over the long weekend, re-worked the masters for the Chariot tracks. Moved the small "V" track keeper from the inside channel to the outside grouser. The V was bolted to both the inside and outside pieces on the Chariot. I thought that it might be easier to align the inside pieces if the V could be used as a guide. Also attached the small inside channels into pairs, with a spacer between. I thought the spacer could be removed either before or after assembly. When you have no idea what you're doing, it never hurts to have options.
> So the masters are finished, except for a very fine sanding.
> In the first attachment, the Chariot axle assembly there is built to scale. Even cast in metal, it would be way too thin and flexible to hold the weight of the wheels and treads and model. So in the last two photos, the thin bits on the axle have been beefed up to about 3 times scale thickness. Not accurate (at least for a Snow Cat) but it'll be stronger and it looks interplanetary tough enough for a "real" Chariot.
> The gear that catches the grousers and drives the track was fun to build. It's made up of concentric tubes of styrene, so that the axle stays centered, 8 half sections of short lengths of styrene tube open side facing out, with .010 strip between them so that they space out to the perfect circumference, and 8 more short sections of smaller diameter styrene tube, open side facing in, to make the circumferential bumps. Including the 8 Grandt Line bolts, that little gear alone totals 40 pieces of plastic. I love doing this stuff. To me, this is what model making is all about. Little bits of nothing, parts being shaped out of them all. What a blast!


Looks fantastic so far. Very Nice Work......:thumbsup: Any ideas on the flexable part?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*put a lid on it!*

some last shots before I nail down the top canopy.

1) whats a space monkey without a space banana?
2) Maureen
3) John and Don at the controls
4) Smith, Bubbleheaded Booby and Penny
5) Judy with either a space egg or coconut ( I haven't decided)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*more parting shots*

more
1) A Smith never travels on an empty stomach
2) Laser Rifles at the ready
3) Will


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*As Ed sullivan once said...*

Ladies and gentleman ...The Doors!

Tried to figure out the best way to make the door open the complete radius.
the answer was pretty simple. I returned to my old friend, the silver tape.

by lining up the door (after snipping away the little pins) to the frame and running a thin strip of the tape over the joint, I create a hinge out of the tape which allows the door to open the entire distance. 

Oh, I also finished up the straps and buckles on the roof rack. These buckles are much better than my primitive attempts. I had to stop adding bits to the rack when it started looking less like the Robinsons and more like the Ghostbusters


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work, Lou.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks Great Lou!

I thought you were going to use miniature piano hinges for the doors ... ?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thor,
nope, that wasn't me. I remember reading about that, tho. I believe it was brought up that there were hinges that small. I just figured that really, how many time will I be opening and closing the doors? how much time is it worth putting into such a detail?

Now I'm dealing with the after effects of glueing down the top. namely the gaps that I swear were not there when I test fitted.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Now I'm dealing with the after effects of glueing down the top. namely the gaps that I swear were not there when I test fitted.


LOL!!!!!

I thought I was the only one that problem ... I used "Testors Clear for Windows" to fill the gaps ...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Lou, that is looking so nice! I love the details and I love the figures. They really bring it to life. As do all the colors. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I LOVE IT!
I had to do something similar ( but not nearly as impressive ) I had to take the wee half round stock like you used to cover up the poor work I did on joining the canopy to the tub. pics soon

fo the doors..you might be better off re-making them from scratch with sheet styrene rather than sanding off the frames. (since they're flat already)


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Funny you should mention the doors. I was just downstairs looking through my Chariot boxes for the doors, because I'd forgotten to frame them. 
See, Moebius is this wonderful company and there's this beautiful lady named Angela working for them (I know she's beautiful from her e-mails). I needed a replacement part and she got one out to me instantly. And she mentioned that any parts I wasn't using Moebius would love to have back as replacement parts for their other customers. So I sent them everything that left over out of my Chariot kits, the interiors, the wheels and tires, the treads... hmmm, sent them back the doors, too. 
Oh, crap.
Yes, I will follow your advice and scratch build the doors.
Sigh.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou! 

Your figures look great! 

...but don't you think they might benefit from having the eyes painted in? Super duper delicate work, I realize... and maybe only shows up in these super tight shots. 

Anyway... NICE WORK!

Drew


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Eyes are so Hard To Paint. A nanometer off and you have a cross-eyed Batman. Has anyone ever used decals to detail eyes? Eye decals would be very small, but no smaller that what Rick Sternbach produces for all his real space kits. The (monogram?) B5 kit came with tiny full face decals that I thought were quite effective. Wonder if that would work with eyes?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Lou,
Great work thus far! I have 2 questions for you; 
1) What is that contraption between William and the Robot? 
2) What is Will sitting on?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Darn yer eyes, lad*

to tell the truth, i tried painting in the eyes. Ironically MY eyes wouldn't let me do it. Even with magnification, the circuits between my eyes and the end of my paintbrush just won't let me do that kind of minute detail. At least they wouldn't at the time. I may yet give it another go.

as for the props.. they are just some scratch built goodies to help round out the package. the thing that will is working on is my take on a drilling rig. Of course, the legs are folded up for travel, but it's basically a tube with three tripod (D'oh, what else would they be?) legs and a little circular cap on it. Nothin' strictly canon, but what the hey?

he is sittling on a piece of very thin craft foam that i decided to use to make the benches look lik they had some ort of padded cushions on them

thanks for lookin!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Starseeker,
I'm eager to see how you handle the inside radius bends on the strip stock you're using.
do you think you will need to score them part way thru first?


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Moving what is starting to feel like a hijack out of Lou's thread. Sorry about that, Lou. Not that he ever ever hinted that he minded, if anyone is wondering. I'm just thinking that if there's such a thing as forum etiquette, I really don't belong here. I'll post my build on it's own thread as soon as I get organized. Now... 
Lou, more pictures! more pictures!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the Robot being 'optomised' for Chariot transport, but where does the rest of him go? Do they leave the lower half back at the J2 for later?

.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, Lou! I don't know if you saw my message just previous to this one or not, but all I use to make the curves is a wrap around an AAA battery and then some gentle finger bending. 
I do not want to hijack your build thread so I've cleaned all my garbage out of here and will clean this one out too soon and maybe start my own thread one of these days. But I just thought I'd show you the exterior frames also completed now. The solid mass of masking everywhere but the frame lines was not that much work and it sure makes working with the model a lot easier and safer. Impossible to keep glue and epoxy off your fingers when working with such small pieces. 
Moebius really did a nice job of placing their frames. Most of the time all I had to do was lay a strip or half round exactly over where I'd removed their frame from. The replacements do seem quite a bit crisper, but the real difference I think is the double vertical frame around the doors. There was something like that on the kit but it's all clear and I really couldn't tell if it was a twin frame or an indentation. 
On the exterior used 040 half round for all the vertical and cross and 020 x 040 for all the horizontal and long. As on the real Chariot, the two shapes don't show until you get really close. 
Still have to do a little sanding to even out thicknesses (Evergreen strips have teenie variations and the half rounds have comparatively huge variations) but the small gaps where frame meets frame are there on the original. Where I had photos, I tried to match the gap orientations. So on your filler frame, you don't need to make it a perfect fit. Little gaps are accurate.
If I wanted to be really crazy, I'd test out those Archer decal slide resin rivets on these frames...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Starseeker,
not at all, my friend, I welcome your imput to the proceedings! that outer frame is looking mighty sweet. 

I wish I had taken your precautions when I went about securing my canopy. all it takes is one errant twitch and you have a pro-weld spot on the previously clean and clear window. (don't ask, just pity me)

I did come up with a neat little rationlization to explain any hazing of the windows left over from improper glue distribution..."Hey it's COLD out side!. Why do you think the family is wearing parkas for Pete's sake? so the wndows are "steamed up" a little..:thumbsup:

Hey, any rationalization in a storm, right?:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Lou, Novus 3 (for scratches) and Novus 2 (a polish) would probably take the glue mark right out. After the glue has dried and the plastic is thoroughly hard, gently sand the area with very small pieces of wet (wet and dry) 400, 600, and 1000 or 1200 grit papers. Then Novus 3 over a slightly larger area, then Novus 2 over another slightly larger area, and that might be all it needs. More time with each succeeding step. Or you might want to finish with an additional airbrush hit of Future on the one panel. The Moebius plastic is very brittle, so gentle pressure is the key word in the whole process, else crazing of more than just the modeler might occur. There's no doubt in my mind that I'll be going the same route for at least a couple panels when I lift off the masking. I've had to do that in a couple places on my slightly smaller Chariot and most of the time it's restored the clear to a glass clear brilliance.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Muchas Garcias! I'll look into gettin' me some of that novus.

should i just to a web search, or do you have a better starting place for me?

cheers


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

If you have any plastics supplier in town, they should have it. But also check the web to see if you can find it in a small size. The ones I have are 8 oz each and I've used all of 1 oz in the last 15 years. But at least it doesn't dry up over time. I've read in Fine Scale Modeler of other people using things like Brasso and non-gel toothpaste but this has always worked for me. 
Of course this will only work if you have access to the surface. If it's inside... that's when the Chariot gets judiciously dusty with a few clean spots rubbed across the front windshield. How, on a desert planet, did they keep the thing so pristine in its travels from crash site to drilling rig?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*there's no business..*

like SNOW business.

took advantage of a freak late season snow here to get a picture of the Chariot in it's native environment.

Enjoy


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great! All you need is dress up your pet as a Snow-Cyclops...

.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> like SNOW business.
> 
> took advantage of a freak late season snow here to get a picture of the Chariot in it's native environment.
> 
> Enjoy


 *Beautiful!* :thumbsup:


- Ben


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Wonderful! That is one great looking build. The seam between canopy and body looks perfect. So does the outside framing, I'm surprised to say. How nice it looks on your build, I don't think I needed to re-do mine. Great paint job but just how long do you think that diorama is going to last, especially un=der hot contest lights? I was thinking of taking a shot of my primed Seaview at the pole. Looks like I'll get plenty of chances yet this year. Forecast low for Monday and Tuesday is -30. Kill me...


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Lou, you are a FREAK!!!!! Stunning job, sir, absolutely stunning. Aside from the obvious fact that the build itself is amazing, what I truly love are all the little extras you threw in, from the lunch box to all the little pieces of luggage on top.

Thanks for posting pictures showing off all the details. Splendid.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This is the nicest build of this thing I have seen yet. Truly remarkable Lou, you should be very proud of it! Thanks fo rthe information/inspiration!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It was a pretty day so I took the chariot out for a spin


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> It was a pretty day so I took the chariot out for a spin


I bet she handles like a dream....


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> It was a pretty day so I took the chariot out for a spin


Hi Lou you Chariot looks like a sweet off-world ride! :thumbsup:

- Ben


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Lou: you zoomed so far ahead of me it hurts. From the looks of your tropical forest, the Robinsons are going to need to set up the sun shade soon. Beautiful work, I say again.
Edit: moving my "progress", or lack of, over to a thread of its own.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, I think I know what took you so long...

First you had to invent a way to shrink yourself down to 1/24 scale so you could get this incredible level of detail.

or do you build them full size then shrink the completed parts down?

How in the name of the good green earth did you make such small knobs for the front of the scanner?.

Shakes head in awe


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

if you break them down to basic shapes,you can fabricate just about anything.You just need one,then you can cast the rest.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Lou: you zoomed so far ahead of me it hurts. From the looks of your tropical forest, the Robinsons are going to need to set up the sun shade soon. I've just about got the interior done. After that I can start wiring. I swear some people have built their entire Chariots faster than I've done just the scanner. Needs a little touching up and then figure out some clever kind of sliding contact connectors under the sliding center console top to replace the wires. Then lenses, the main controls, and seats. Then...



Very very nice work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

It really looks real. Nice.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread should have been a sticky! I have referenced it a zillion times!


----------

